# Gold Severum Breeding with Parrot???



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

ok so my gold severum and my Blood parrot are acting strangely lately. they stay together sometimes and circlr eachother and sometimes rub on each other. a few days ago the blood parrot started protecting the flowerpot. what would the fry look like if they breed???

can they breed at 2.5''-3''???

thanks

Ck


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

They most likely will not breed at that size, also, blood parrots usually cannot have babies, as they are hybrids. They do have _Heros_ blood in em, so thats why they maybe acting like that, I believe that blood parrots are _Heros esfasciatus_ x _Cypheros nigrofasicatus_.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

dude Bp's can have fry as long as the Bp is a female and the Father is a different spiecies.

blood parrots can breed just not with each other, plus i have heard that they have found fertile male Bp's. you are right however about the size

CK


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> dude Bp's can have fry as long as the Bp is a female and the Father is a different spiecies.
> 
> blood parrots can breed just not with each other, plus i have heard that they have found fertile male Bp's. you are right however about the size
> 
> CK


Man, if you know soOoOoOo much about fish, why are you asking questions?

Nevermind, this will just engage one of your childish fights.........


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

dude you are younger than me now so you are the child. and if you don't know so much about fish than you should not answer. i was asking what would the fry look like if they breed but you say its not possible. and it is possible so if anyone(else) can tell me what they will look like that would be great.

CK


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

actually i hear parrot is synspillum x Midas or RD from FHUSA

im not sure if its possible


----------



## LouDiB (May 22, 2006)

whoops...


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

well they say alot of stuff of how they were made but the most common one is -----Severum x Red Devil-----

CK


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Cichlid_Keeper said:


> well they say alot of stuff of how they were made but the most common one is -----Severum x Red Devil


I read that often too, which is plausable, but after watching blood parrots I just stand firm in belief that they are Severum x Convict. Midas/RD do not breed readily often, and a RD would beat the sh*t out of a severum, plus if that were true blood parrots would be very aggressive.


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

blood parrots have an aditude and would be agressive if they could acually bite normally. my Bp chases and locks jaws with all of my cichlids and wins exept with my FH. and tibs there is no way you know more than me. and if i keep that manny fish in a tank it means that i can take care of them because there is no deaths or no fin nips. i keep that manny fish becase i want to and its a grow out tank, have you ever thought about that??? do you see the 290G in my signature???????? yea they are all going in there so i would not talk if i were you before you acually see my updated signature. yesterday i got rid of 4 big fish and bought smaller/less agressive ones.

Ck


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Tibs said:


> dude you are younger than me now so you are the child. and if you don't know so much about fish than you should not answer. i was asking what would the fry look like if they breed but you say its not possible. and it is possible so if anyone(else) can tell me what they will look like that would be great.


Age does not depict maturity, and your whoreish arguments prove that you not only do not know your sh*t on fish, but you do not know how to show a common level of decency and restraint. Your stocking list alone shows that you do not know how to properly care for fish, but my tanks used to be very overstocked, too. If you really do think you know what your talking about there, then just don't take my opinion. Very simple.
[/quote]
shut up both of you

talk about fish


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

MR.FREEZ said:


> shut up both of you
> 
> talk about fish


Well said, afterall aren't we all here for the care of fishes?

CK, go on, believe what you want to believe, and if you feel thats ok then it must be to you, as there is absoulutly no point on arguing over the internet, as even if you do 'win', it does not change anything. If you keep this up I see a ban very soon


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

really a ban?? thats not how you spell it. well if there is people like you in this forum im not the one who should get banned. what ever i will not deal with a child so ill stop talking.

CK


----------

